

The same subway sign means two different things in New York and Madrid - scritic
http://cogsciresearch.blogspot.com/2010/04/strange-subway-signs-of-madrid-notes-on.html

======
mahmud
In China "subway" doesn't mean train, tramps, or even a sandwitch. It just
means an underground pathway to cross the street for pedestrians.

You can't imagine how painful it is in the middle of summer, when you're a fat
ass foreigner clinching to the one phrase you understand in all the billboards
and street signs. In one night, I must have spent 45 minutes running in
underground tunnels, exploring pathways in 100 degree heat and poping up on
opposite sites of the same damn intersection without finding a single train
:-(

Very expensive lesson.

~~~
scritic
Actually that's what "subway" means in India too. Or at least, that's the word
we use to describe the underground road-crossings in Mumbai.

